# wood's edge



## Gennaro Riccio (Oct 16, 2008)

*tank*: 80x40x40 cm
*Substrate*: Aqua soil Amazonia II - Power sand ADA
*Fertilizzation*: mixed Seachem-Ada
pressured CO2: 24h
*Lighting*: 4 T5 per 39W(6500°K), 9h 2x39W 2h 30' 4x39W 
*Plants*: _Glossostigma elatinoide_, _Eleocharis parvula_, _Lileopsis brasilensis_, Xmas moss, _Fissidens fontanus_, _Riccia fluitans_, _Bolbitis heudelotii_, _Microsorum pteropus windelow _e _serpentifolia_, _Blyxa japonica_, _Rotala rotundifolia_, _R_. "green", _R. indica_, _R. macrandra_.
*Animals*: _Capoeta titteya_, _Pristella maxillaris_, _Otocinclus affinis_, _Caridina multidentata_,_ Neritina _sp.


----------



## Amante_di_Betta (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks AWESOME! I love my edge!


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Words do not describe your accomplishment. Congratulations


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Jun 20, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## wHeEzO (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice tank, any updates?


----------



## maverickbr77 (Feb 9, 2009)

nice tank


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Oct 20, 2009)

i like the look of it.


----------



## alaasela (Jun 22, 2011)

cool tank


----------



## avmartin (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks great. How many pieces of driftwood is that?


----------



## Transposon (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice tank! I like the asymmetry.


----------



## 110planted (Nov 4, 2012)

Very nice tank! It really gives you the impression of a stream bank on the edge of a forest. My next tank should be with this type of impression.


----------

